# still wont do toilet outside apart from garden



## amberspy (Mar 3, 2011)

sorry ive not been on for ages due to being ill 
alfie my cav whos 9 months still wont go to toilet ,not even a pee when we go for walks ,but will only use garden which we get fed up with ,on walks he only sniff about etc ,any tips would be fab


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Some dog's won't go in their own garden, some won't go on walks. 

As long as they're going outside, whats the problem?


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Hello - 'hope you are feeling better. I'm not very experienced but when we got our pup, the trainer told us to use a word for 'pee' and another for 'poo' (I use tiddle-iddle and bingo respectively) and to repeat them in a monotone pitch to encourage them to associate the word with the action. When they go, praise lavishly using the word. It does work and my dog can do it pretty much on command anywhere (assuming she is ready to go that is). 

However, be careful of your choice of words. My neighbours must think I'm really in the money the way I go 'round shouting Bingo in such an excited fashion....:biggrin5:


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

dai was 2 1/2 when he started to pee/poop out on walks and dinky has just started, she's 2 now, my sisters chihuahua is now 14 and won't go pee or poop outside of the garden, some dogs might take a while to get use to toileting outside on walks and some won't go at all only in their own garden.


----------



## Longton Flyball (Nov 6, 2011)

Clover was always too busy running around too be bothered about toileting on a walk but we found that by not letting her in the garden if we were going out on a walk made her think about toileting on her walk. 
Even now she will only go to the toilet on the way back from her walk.

Duke won't poop in the garden only wee if he has too.

Every dog's different so don't fear I'm sure just abit of routine and it will come


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

The dog across the road from my parents who I used to walk - and for hours on end would only go in her garden - for the year that I walked her - she would only go in her garden. Saved me cleaning up


----------



## Moo Moo9tn89 (Sep 13, 2011)

My dog Nancy is 7 months now and doesnt do anything outside of the garden. She once did a wee on a walk when she was about 4 months, me and the OH where so excited and gave her lots of praise (God knows what people would of thought if they could see us). Anyway that is the one and only time she has ever done anything, so wouldnt worry about it


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Using a cue word is the way to go. Once the dog goes on cue in your garden, go out for the day. Don't let Nancy out into the garden first thing - instead give her a big meal with extra water mixed in, then out for a long walk. Take sandwiches, you may be some time - and treats. Whenever she looks like she wants to 'go', use your cue word. Eventually she will have to go, that's when the treats come in.

Do this a few times and she will realise it's OK to do it anywhere outdoors.

It's a common thing - you train puppies to toilet in the garden, so they end up thinking they can only do it there. A lot of the time, as others have said, it's not a problem - but what if you want to have a day out, go camping, stay with friends etc?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I have never had a dog that would do a poo whilst on a lead, but my mongrel that I used to have would not go anywhere but in the garden, and even then he would only ever go behind the trees so no one could find it to clear it up.


----------

